# Unemployment Benefit



## lady_bug (Dec 26, 2011)

hey, I have this problem regarding Thailand's policy about how to claim an unemployment benefit from the social security office. I was entitled to be recieving this benefit since I am jobless. Recently I was being terminated from a certain school here in Thailand for unjustifiable reason where I worked for 3 years. I was able to file all the necessary requirements they have requested me to submit to there office and to the labor department. I have been their client for almost 7 years now, but this is my first time to experience this kind of problem, which I was hoping I could get help of being unemployed. Should I say, this was a blessing in desguise, so I could decide if I need to stop my monthly contribution or to continue and disregard my present complaint? I have been asking them about this matter, but they couldn't even assure me if I could recieve the 50% benefit from the SSO, which I assumed to avail of being a member. They had so many different reasons, particularly of my being a foreigner.It has been clearly stated on their brochure the list of benefits upon being a member, which they didn't state the members' citizenship. They were giving me false hopes, which took me days of waiting, because they did ask for my bank account number.
Could someone give me an idea or information what next move must I do. It did made me so disappointed because I have been a good client specially with regards to my contributions. Should I be given a special attention on this issue so not to discourage some other foreign citizens who are planning to register or who's been making their contributions until now hoping too to avail of all the very attractive benefits upon being a member.
I wish I could get an answer to all my frustrations because I learn to love Thailand and its citizens.
Thank you. Have a nice day ahead...


----------

